# What are your hopes, dreams, goals, wishes that you wish to accomplish?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, for me I want to travel around the world-especially South Korea is A MUST! I hope to graduate from a 4 year college with a Bachelor's Degree in a I-Don't-Know-Yet major. I hope I will get married in my late 20's-30's and have children, I'm hoping four children. I hope I will be successful and have a career. I want to be happy. That's all I can really say.

What are yours? Tell me. Share it ♥


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Agreed witht he last part. just wanna marry a sweet woman that loves me for me and have a happy family! I posted this in another thread and someone posted a picture of the joker laughing. Dreams = crushed!


----------



## MrFlay (Jul 14, 2012)

Ultimate dream: Pure happiness and satisfaction! That's all.

But I'm dreaming of becoming charismatic and thus able to engage all kinds of people in conversation and they'll find me interesting every single time. If I can do that, I believe I can get anything else I might want from life. So, that's what I'm working on.

That will enable me to have a good friends, a solid relationship, a wife, kids, a good career... and so on.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Apart from accomplishing career aspirations, I hope to have kids around 35ish (max 2)
and hopefully be able to work on my own terms. Then travel the world when I've retired.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to become the most bad *** hairdresser ever! I'm taking baby steps there


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

Become a filmmaker and make films with meaning.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to keep meeting new people, and in the process find some lifelong friends. Maybe when its more convenient I will search for a nice girl to have a life with.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

finish my degree, get married, travel, have a kid or two.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Become good looking and confident. I want to see and experience how differently everyone will respond then.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to become one of those big shots that gets called on night and day. At work I've succeeded except for the financial perks that usually comes with it  Socially, I'm getting there.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

to get over my SA and get some self confidence. after that everything shall fall into place.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

My goal is to overcome anxiety, depression, bitterness, and anger My other goals are to have a successful business, to buy a house, and possibly meet someone

My short term goals are to save enough money to buy a new surfboard and wetsuit by next april(10 months), lose weight(50 pounds), get in shape

I figured out I could save enough money for a new(used) board and wetsuit if I eat rice and beans six days a week and whatever is on sale the seventh day. It's a win/win. I'll lose weight, and I may save enough money for a board and wetsuit. I can also save money by driving as little as possible...

My goal on SAS is to quit writing things I'll be paranoid about later-lol

I also would like to live in another country and I would like to visit Norway.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I want to get accepted into the Radiology program in September, learn Japanese, get a job as a radiology technician, get an apartment near Dallas, purchase a better car, move out of Texas or even out of the country.

When it comes to my SA I just hope that I one day become very comfortable with myself and realize that I am capable of doing almost anything I want to do.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to become a professional producer/audio engineer one day. I know it probably won't happen though because the industry is saturated as hell. I also want to become God soon.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

All I want is a Good relationship. That's it. Maybe other things will come after, but I don't want anything else at this point and haven't ever, really. Maybe I'm weird, but I'd be fine not travelling, I don't want power, or to be "in charge" of anything...I don't want fame, I don't want to be rich.... *shrugs*


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

feels said:


> I want to get accepted into the Radiology program in September, learn Japanese, get a job as a radiology technician, get an apartment near Dallas, purchase a better car, move out of Texas or even out of the country.
> 
> When it comes to my SA I just hope that I one day become very comfortable with myself and realize that I am capable of doing almost anything I want to do.


I'm learning Japanese too, and at first I was worried about sounding like an idiot when trying to practice it on others, but I was more keen to speak to others than if I was speaking plain old english. It's a cool language, not as hard as i thought it be, expect when it comes to reading and writing of course


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

There are three big goals that I want to accomplish by the time I am 25. 

I want to get an associate degree, a bachelor's degree, and lose a certain amount of weight. After that, I want to one day travel to a place with blue water (I've only seen brown water beaches) and perhaps even venture out of the United States at least once. Marriage would be alright, as would a child. But that is way in the future. The big three are my main priorities right now!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

3 big goals

relearn how to be more stable with my disorder(s)
read books
begin college



fun goals:
move somewhere awesome.
do something enjoyable almost daily
do something with someone else

misc goals:
clear up my skin
gain 15lbs of lean over one year
buy furniture and art for my room
find a few hairstyles that i like
learn how to build a wardrobe
begin practicing singing or get singing lessons
get my teeth fixed (braces, wisdom teeth, whitening)
rehab my right knee or surgery
join a sport/club or engaging activity


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I just read everyone else's posts. You are all dreaming big! That's good!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to be with my girl. God, I miss her so much.
That's all I want, that's it.
I don't want to wait until years from now. Tomorrow isn't soon enough.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Get good grades in university, get good grades in medical school, maybe marry somebody and start a family, go travelling around the world, learn new stuff every day, be a lot more determined than I currently am, learn to manage my stress effectively, be better at time management, become more confident


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

I want to become a professional illustrator with my own art studio full of all kinds of art supplies~ That would be heaven~


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Graduate highschool > Graduate University > Get an awesome job > Get a lovely house somewhere isolated from humanity > Maybe get a cat or dog > Start traveling across the Globe on my own > Put my own flag on top of mt. everest

Okay the last one is a joke but still .... Wouldn't it be awesome standing op the top of the world?


----------



## jumakitty (Aug 10, 2012)

I just want to move to Slovakia and get away from my incredibly emotionally abusive family.


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good dreams/goals everyone!

Mine are:
Graduate within a year with my Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science and start my career. Then, once I am successful, find that special girl I can fall in love with. When we get married I want to travel around Europe, especially Palermo, Italy. If I do get to go there I want to watch a football match from the team there--it is my favorite football team. Then I want to have 3 children and be happy. That is what I want to accomplish someday.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Going back to school is at the top of my list. I want to major in health sciences and get a better-paying job working with the elderly (but no nursing home crap! no no no!) I want to lose weight and get all pretty and beautiful the way my mind sees beauty. Eventually, I want to travel and see all of Germany, Italy, Ireland and Morocco. Maybe get married and have 3-5 kids. I want to grow old and rejoice in my crazy eccentricities and not give a crap about what people think.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Get married, get my books published and become a billionaire, move to Europe, finish school, learn how to speak Italian, Spanish,German and French before I die, be in a movie, buy a huge house, learn how to drive, and finally overcome SA.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just to be the best me. I want to bring out that 5% me -where I'm happy, motivated, positive, nice and very sociable- and make it the norm. I feel as if I do that, I can accomplish all my goals, no problem.

Career wise, I would love to first first graduate from Stanford MBA. It has the most competitive entrance rate there is...but...for good reason. 

The current dream is to be some type of consultant for social business/corporate social responsibility. It would entail travelling, and basically just working with corps to make a lasting, meaningful contribution...while making others involved. 

Besides that I wanna do what all of you want to do: have a great family life and just do alot of cool sh1t. Like:
- skydive everest
- go to a world cup game (finals would be amazing!)
- Escape from Alcatraz triathlon
- build my kids a kickass tree house
- get an article published.

haha...one can dream.


----------



## HuhwhosAnthony (Aug 19, 2012)

I just want to be able to help out my parents money wise and support myself, also being free of SA would be nice too


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Build more lean muscle mass
Make it in the buisness world
Run a marathon
Travel as much as I can
Get married/have kids
Get a dog and name him Bruschi (after Teddy Bruschi former Patriots linebacker)
Improve my COD skills just slightly


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Become a bestselling novelist. If I can become a successful writer than I'll know that I've contributed something to society.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

私は日本語を習う必要！！俺は諦めね！

I must learn Japanese!! I will not give up!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My greatest wish is for my granddaughter to be well. She is very handicapped with Goldenhar syndrome. She doesn't speak, head bangs. She doesn't understand danger nor right and wrong. She is moderately retarded, was born with one ear and has 9 fingers. She is 11 years old now and it's getting harder to get her up off the ground when she gets mad. It breaks my heart that her parents and brother suffer also. They can't do things normal families do because they can't take my grandchild places easily. I dearly love my granddaughter and wish that she would improve. I know she won't, but it's a hope/dream/goal/wish and prayer. 

I also hope that my younger brother will one day come back into my life. He chose to leave out of my life because I abandoned him when I ran away in my teens. We reconnected when I got back into his life during my college years, but then he left out of my life for good. He is the only brother that I love and it tears me apart that after decades, he refuses to speak to me.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to graduate HS and go to college and overcome my SA! I also want to be more independent.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

- reaching my ultimate fitness goals which requires many consistent years of training. 
- Getting a good job in my career that i love. 
- Become an amazing skier overall in most terrains as well as being able to do a lot of difficult backcountry stuff with close friends.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

-lose virginity
-clear up my acne
-lose fat, build muscle
-have a steady job I like
-live on my own
-get a date
-have a friend who is a female
-get some hobbies that are positive instead of drinking, smoking, etc.
-love myself


----------



## deadender (Jul 18, 2012)

To start the most sincere, intelligent, honest, true and exiting Real Rock N' Roll band.

And become more confident in myself.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

For now, I just want to get rid of my anxiety in social situations. I have gotten used to being a loner (I am a schizoid I believe), all I really want is to have enough confidence to find a job. Like this I will be able to survive without needing my parent's financial support. I also wish for my language skills to improve considerably, because I believe my lack of it is contributing to my anxiety.

Thanks for your post, it's nice to see my expectations laid out like that


----------



## chineseboy (Aug 31, 2012)

hello，everybody，i am chinese

a SA boy


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I got nothing.

Oh, crap.


----------



## Help is Here (Jul 20, 2012)

Become a billionaire so I won't have to work for someone and can spend all my time with my family!

Also, to become an over-achiever in life and be super successful at whatever I do to make my parents proud of me!


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Currently my main priority and goal is to graduate high school.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont share them and its not going to change ^^


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I want to learn how to enjoy life
I want to resolve all conflicts in myself
I want a family with 2 or more children
I want a wife who loves our children and I
I want to resolve all conflicts with my parents
I want to help my parents resolve their conflicts
I want to achieve greater financial success than my father
I want to learn limitlessly in life
I want to teach my children everything Ive learned
I want to challenge myself immensely!
I want to have a happy greater family life


----------



## Markula (Jul 15, 2012)

a job where i work with my hands to create something with no people around
my own place
find love, get married, have kids.
have my parents be proud of me. the one thing that triggers my depression is when i see how upset my mom is about the way i am. it just tears me up inside.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

To be able to find other people interesting. To constantly seek knowledge and apprechiate learning, to be able to give and help those less fortunate and inspire greatness in others. To break boundaries and social boxes of djudgment and fear.


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

making my parents proud


----------



## Rainy Woods (Sep 7, 2012)

My goal is to put out an album. Four tracks recorded thus far and it's all coming along rather nicely. It's going to be a very lo-fi affair. It's draining everything emotionally from me but i'm loving it none the less. My dream is then to find the strength to perform my music in public, maybe tour.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to travel the world.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> I want to travel the world.


That and have a beautiful family with my wife.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

to let go, remove negativity from my life, and HAVE FUN.


----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)

Rainy Woods said:


> My goal is to put out an album. Four tracks recorded thus far and it's all coming along rather nicely. It's going to be a very lo-fi affair. It's draining everything emotionally from me but i'm loving it none the less. My dream is then to find the strength to perform my music in public, maybe tour.


I hope you get to that point of playing your music live, it's a very therapeutic experience for me to perform music for people, and it'll probably help you as well.

My goal right now is to continue to learn as much about myself and my surroundings, and to help as many people as humanly possible.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Realistic goals 
* finish college
* pass driving test
* always have something to work towards 

* live in another country
* settle down with someone
* maintain happiness, be realistic


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My goal at the moment is to live without meds - I hate them. I would also like to never have to speak to a shrink again. (Hate most of them too)

I also just want my son to have a happy and healthy life - if he's happy, I am too.


----------



## Vlish (Sep 10, 2012)

The only thing I dream for is to be happy with life


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Become a published author.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Make enough money so I can completely drop out of society and travel the world experiencing as much as I can.


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

Pacific Crest Trail! Pacific Crest Trail! I'm going to hike it 



Little Insomniac said:


> I want to become a professional illustrator with my own art studio full of all kinds of art supplies~ That would be heaven~


Ohhhhh, that does sound like heaven. Me too, I want that too



Gorillaz said:


> Just to be the best me.


You said it 



arnie said:


> Make enough money so I can completely drop out of society and travel the world experiencing as much as I can.


Cool! This is basically why I want to hike the PCT. I can't wait to be a smelly hobo.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Be a rockstar


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

I know this sounds absurd but I love aiming massive:

I want to get rid of my SA

I want to become a leader of lots of people, to educate and inspire them. 

My more realistic goals:
* to get another job I'm happy with
* to move out of home to another town
* to have a relationship with a boy


----------



## Chunkynorris (Sep 10, 2012)

Enjoy life and ride my bike all over the world. (that would be awesome.)


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

One of my goals right now is to lose about 10-15 lbs before my sister's wedding at the end of next month. One of my longer term goals is to become a better artist and be able to start doing commissions in about 3 years. 

My only wish is to be happy.


----------



## ldyjane (Jun 22, 2013)

My dream and goal is to help (even if it's just one person) in life to accomomplish what he or she has set out to do. To help en teach them how to overcome abstacles....


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I discover goals once in a while, but never actually fully act on them. :blank
My dream goal, idk, get a job I like, be my own boss, become better at critical thinking and help out anyone that deserves to be helped.


----------



## rayeo (Jul 13, 2013)

Right now my dreams is to get a job and save money for my own place. Then my dreams would be to meet a nice boy who likes me for me, have a family later in life, learn to cook and read all the books I never got to read/finish all the shows/movies I never seen.


----------



## fp10 (Jul 20, 2013)

1. Overcome or help get rid of most of my social anxiety so that I can DJ
2. Make at least 1 film
3. Find a girl that is exactly like me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish i was never born.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

iheartkpop said:


> What are yours? Tell me. Share it ♥


1. Get into nursing school.

2. To have a "good" job.

3. To have a car.

4. To overcome my social anxiety.

5. To make at least one friend.


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10 (Feb 12, 2012)

To be happy.....

To overcome my SA and depression, find a loving partner and have kids. 

I don't care for advancing in careers and I love my job so it's nearly all good there.

Move out of my parents house and live by myself for a short while.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

-To learn the cello
-To find direction
-To be a successful graphic designer
-Not being afraid all the time
-To travel the world
-Finding one person I can spend the rest of my life with


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

I want to overcome my anxiety and eating disorder. I want to travel and take risks and fall in love with the world. I hope to go on to medical school and become a doctor to help people. I want to meet a sweet man, my best friend and life partner, and have a small wedding that's filled with a lot of love. I want to figure out how to keep close to my family, because they're in Poland and I'm in the States and miss them dearly even though I want my career to be here. I want to have children and try to be a good mother to them, loving and nurturing them into their adulthood. Then I want to retire somewhere peaceful, content that I've lived with little to no regrets.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Finish my degree, move to Minnesota, meet a Minnesotan pretty honey have 3 daughters eventually die but my tombstone I would like 

"So and So
Loving Husband-Father-Ballerina
Died of a broken heart"

I'm probably thinking too much on this


----------



## GrowingOut (Jul 14, 2013)

I want to travel for many years by motorcycle and/or van. I would prefer to do that with someone.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

1. completely over come my anxiety's and other mental hangups.
2. Start making a bit of money from my art.
3. Find a partner in crime & travel da world.
4. Buy my dream home beside the sea .
5. Children, grandchildren, fin.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Im currently living my dream of traveling the world solo.. it's truly astonishing at how much life is happening all around; the people i've met and the places i've visited have inspired me to want to help others..

Im using travel as a platform to establish connections in the hope of becoming involved in aid/community work abroad where i can interact with other cultures and people.

Helping others in whatever way possible gives me the greatest satisfaction and meaning in life; so this is my biggest dream.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

-socializing, making friends and forming meaningful relationships
-having control over anxiety, ADHD and depression
-finishing school
-getting a job
-living on my own
-enjoying life, in general
-learning martial arts, singing, meditation and yoga


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I want to publish at leave one young adult novel or children's book. Several would be great.


----------



## luciRocks (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow this is a great thread! And it really makes you think about the bigger picture which can really elude people at times...
I hope to become a nurse or veterinary doctor and harness my skills as an advantage to travel and meet new people. Some places that I want to go to are Greece, Paris, Portugal, Scotland, and the Phillippines so I can learn my native tongue. I don't see myself in a serious relationship but if I did he would have to be wickedly patient with me. I don't really want kids cuz I think I would screw them up so I'd settle for a german Shepard and border collie. My only wish for myself is not to try and live to anyone's standards but my own.


----------



## SumikaDvalin (Jul 23, 2013)

To become a female scientist  But i'm still in high school, so that opportunity will come later.. Meanwhile i'm studying, and working as a model (and i do some volunteering). However i don't want to do modeling in the future, since i'm focusing on my study! I have had to put down allot of great offers.. And i could make a living out of successful modeling if i wanted to in the future, but bleeh.. not me!


----------



## CrossYuuki (Jul 22, 2013)

My two goals are to amass decent size wealth and travel the world.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want.....TO DANCE! 

(There's a beginning hip hop dance class at my school I'm hoping to take :b)

And I want......Money!! (so a part-time job~)
I want to put more effort into going around places seeing if they're hiring. (eep >_<)

I also want to figure out what I'd like to do for a career


----------



## lonelychild (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to learn more about science and quantum physics before I die and cease to exist, lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've given up on hope, dreams, and goals. I just want to find a way to live as comfortably as possible with all my defects until death saves me.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Travelling is my hobby , I like to take different photos with the camera of animals and natural photos. So I would like to roam around the world and take good photographs. I also like to Help others in whatever way possible which will give me the greatest satisfaction.


----------

